# Reviving old chain?



## SirMike1983 (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's an oddball question. Normally I just replace chains with issues. But I have an original chain that is all there and is in workable condition, though it has a mild degree of surface rust throughout. Is there a rust-removing bath I could put it in and wash the rust off that way?

I'm not interested in taking the entire thing about and sanding. But I've heard of people using "Oxalic Acid" to dip parts and that "washes away" the rust. Could this be done with an old roller chain for a ballooner?


----------



## Gordon (Jul 22, 2010)

I've had good luck soaking rusty chain in Evaporust. Cost is about $20 a gallon, but it can be used several times and if you use a small container, a gallon will do a lot of chain.


----------



## chriscokid (Jul 22, 2010)

Oxalic Acid.. wood bleach works great to remove rust just put 2 good table spoons of it in a 1/2 gallon jug of hot water let it soke for 6 to 8 hours. half way take it out and brush it with a corse scrub brush and let it soak for the other half... it cost lesser than $10.00 for a pint can.  it's not likely that lows or home depot wal mart will carrie it go to a paint store thats where i got mine


----------



## JLarkin (Jul 23, 2010)

White vinegar.  Submerge it and forget about it for a week.  You will be amazed.  Comes out almost like brand new.  Way cheap too, a quart is less than $1.


----------



## rayy5 (Oct 4, 2010)

Depending on how bad the chain is, a lot of times I will run the entire thing over a wire wheel on my bench grinder.  It really works wonders and is very quick to do, as opposed to soaking that is.  If Im not in a hurry, I will generally soak it afterwards.  They turn out very well.


----------



## yewhi (Oct 5, 2010)

JLarkin said:


> White vinegar.  Submerge it and forget about it for a week.  You will be amazed.  Comes out almost like brand new.  Way cheap too, a quart is less than $1.




This has worked for me with the only exception being a scrub with a wire brush and some fresh vinegar @ about day 3.


----------



## popawheelie (Oct 31, 2010)

I've got two of my 1930's chains sitting in the bottom of a bucket soaking in Mystery Oil. Then I get to clean that off with some Purple Power from Pep boys, then wipe it off, let it hang dry, then soak it in 30 w car oil for 3 days.


----------



## walter branche (Nov 1, 2010)

also there is a cleaner called  bar keepers friend, it is amazing ,, it is usually stocked near comet cleanser in the dollar store .. cheap, and easy to use , cleans chrome like magic ,,


----------

